# MISSING ON LOAN!



## EmmaLou28 (7 August 2012)




----------



## Toffee_monster (7 August 2012)

Ive shared this on some facebook pages for you 
Hope you find her x


----------



## EmmaLou28 (7 August 2012)

thank you , ill find her somehow x


----------



## mirage (7 August 2012)

I'm in Leicestershire,if you want to pm me with whereabouts the loaner was or the pony was kept,I can do some digging for you.What is your pony's name?


----------



## mirage (7 August 2012)

I meant to add that I've been looking for a similar sized pony to buy for the past year and haven't seen a pony looking like yours advertised,so that is something I suppose.


----------



## Cuffey (8 August 2012)

Can you get an entry on here
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/LostStolen.aspx
Passport number needed

Please go through this check list and get a post on Tracing Equines
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=51

Contact Missing Horses on Loan, MHOL on here or 
http://missinghorsesonloan.webs.com/


----------



## MHOL (8 August 2012)

I have emailed you emma in reply to last night, please contact us asap with the info required, thanks


----------



## cally6008 (8 August 2012)

Horse has been found according to comments on same facebook photo


----------



## EmmaLou28 (8 August 2012)

shes been found and is coming home tomorrow  thanks everyone, all your help is much appreciated x


----------

